
Drunk People Are Better at Creative Problem Solving - rb808
https://hbr.org/2018/05/drunk-people-are-better-at-creative-problem-solving
======
rb808
Interesting, I like programming at the end of the day with a few beers.
Sometimes the code is bad, sometimes its great, I wonder if its worth trying
more regularly.

